# 2012 Bear Application??



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Does anyone know when the application period for the 2012 Bear hunts will take place, I couldn't find it on the DWR calendar (or maybe I am just blind 8) )?

Also, what are your thoughts on the WB decision to add harvest objective units into the mix (see below link)? I personally don't like. They are proposing opening up some of the more popular areas for harvest objective hunts, and people who have been putting in LE for those areas are now going to change to another LE area and plug up draw opportunities elsewhere. Why can't they just increase tags to meet objectives based on harvest data? The WB has to make things so complicated.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/news/42-ut ... bears.html


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I couldn't find it either. Also does anyone know what units they are making HO? Or do we have to wait until the guidebook comes out?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

"Harvest-objective hunts will be offered on three areas: The Wasatch Mountains, Currant Creek, Avintaquin unit in north central Utah, the Beaver unit in southwestern Utah and the Nine Mile unit in southeastern Utah."

The draft guide book will probably be out next week.....
Applications in Feb...


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Isn't that five units? 

And thank you goofy, knew you would have that info!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Are the dates for HO the same as LE?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

mikevanwilder said:


> Isn't that five units?
> 
> And thank you goofy, knew you would have that info!


First unit: The Wasatch Mountains, Currant Creek, Avintaquin unit in north central Utah

Second unit: the Beaver unit in southwestern Utah

Third unit: the Nine Mile unit in southeastern Utah.

This is how I understand it.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> Are the dates for HO the same as LE?


Opening dates would be the same, BUT if a unit reaches its quota,,,
It closes on that date........


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks goofy!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Well since you are anwsering questions one more. 
I'm guessing your going to have to choose between rifle and archery right? Or are they going to do away with baiting on these HOs?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

The way I understood it, HO permits are kill tags..
Dogs, spot and stock , archery, are all OK,,,,,Bait stands are through the Forest service
OR BLM..

The draft guide book will soon be out, and then we'll know for sure..


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

According to the link, it will all be spot and stalk on HO units to maximize opportunity. Thanks for the answers guys, I will look forward to the guidebook.


----------

